# Winemaker Magazine 2014 Competition



## jswordy

http://winemakermag.com/1302-competition


----------



## franki1926

My entries went out today, how many of you guys have entered ? Also is it worth the trip to attend ?


----------



## HenryMae

I'll enter 2015
Just finished my first fermentation 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24

Thinking about entering one.


----------



## seth8530

It is a large competition, so most likely not bad from getting a fairly honest review of your wine. However, from my experience they do not give back good feedback.


----------



## franki1926

Does anyone know how quickly they post the results ? and do they give out medals for the winners ?


----------



## jswordy

franki1926 said:


> Does anyone know how quickly they post the results ? and do they give out medals for the winners ?



Details in good link: http://winemakermag.com/1302-2014-winemaker-competition-entry

Like most decent comps, there are gold, silver and bronze medals.


----------



## Boatboy24

Would a Cabernet/Merlot blend go into the "bordeaux blend" category, or "other red blend"? I'm assuming Bordeaux, but am looking for confirmation.


----------



## sour_grapes

I know nothing about this contest, but, well, if a Cab/Merlot blend doesn't belong in Bordeaux blend, then I suppose there won't be any entries in that category!


----------



## sour_grapes

Actually, it would be kind of interesting to enter a Malbec/Carmenere/Petit Verdot/Cabernet franc blend into that category, just to see what they say! "Hey, they are all traditional Bordeaux grapes!"


----------



## franki1926

today was the last day of judging, results come out 6/7/14


----------



## franki1926

the winners are announced this Saturday, Does anyone know how quickly they post the results for those of us who can't be there. Also who else has entered from the board and what ?


----------



## tonyt

I entered four bottles, CC Roso Fortussimo, RJS Super Tuscan, WE Nero d'Avola, WE Matador Trio. Everything I entered was presumably 2011 vintage bottled late 2012.


----------



## ibglowin

Nothing for me, too steep an entry fee especially in light that last year people were unhappy with the quality of the judging notes received. Be interesting to see if they improve this year or are about the same.


----------



## franki1926

I entered my Port, Sangiovese, Moscato, Cherry, Blueberry wines


----------



## WVMountaineerJack

It takes them weeks to get the results posted, I never figured out why it takes them so long since they already know who won before the conference even started, my guess is they need a designated webmaster who isnt allowed to partake until after the results are posted, that should get them up in a timely manner! WVMJ



franki1926 said:


> the winners are announced this Saturday, Does anyone know how quickly they post the results for those of us who can't be there. Also who else has entered from the board and what ?


----------



## franki1926

Thanks WV, i have yet to hear anyone actually attending the event. Also wondering if they post the finalists on a board when you walk in like they do at other contests. I can't wait weeks for the results I am too excited


----------



## WVMountaineerJack

My first time it took them several months to post the results so I know exactly how you are feeling. But please dont forget, you are making wine to how you like it no matter what the judges (amateur volunteers - you could be a judge) think of it. If you get some good clear notes back that point out some flaw that can really help, but it is after all opinions, and those can shift from year to year and from judge to judge just like most comps. Wishing you good luck! WVMJ


----------



## bchilders

Anyone attending this year in VA


----------



## bchilders

I entered two this for the first time. Hopefully the notes will be fair


----------



## franki1926

I asked the same question, it's hard to believe that no one from this forum is attending


----------



## ibglowin

OK, Here is why I personally have never attended.

Lets price this out.

Full Registration: $700
Boot Camp (several options) : $200
Spouse Meal Option: $125
Virginia Winery Tour Option: : $150

Total: $1175

Throw in at least 2 nights lodging at the Conference Hotel so you can be close to all the "action" : $500 (with taxes)

Thats a pretty expensive weekend.

I attend my local State "Vine and Wine Conference" for Winery and Vineyard owners each year. It is open to Amateur winemakers as well.

2 day Conference with full continental breakfast each day, full hot lunch with multiple meal options including Vegan, afternoon snack break each day, optional evening dinner, full access to exhibitors, wine tasting, multiple tracks (professional and amateur) : $200

Each year we have several speakers who have also spoken at the Annual Winemaker Magazine Conference as well such as Shea Comfort aka "The Yeast Whisperer". Its close enough for me to commute each day so no need for a hotel room.

Since you can find most of the information from many of the speakers in the Winemaker Magazine or elsewhere online unless you just really, really want to press the flesh with a speaker and fellow winemakers you can easily find the answers to all of this online, in forums, or in the magazine for much much less than what you would end up spending at the conference.

I find it very overpriced.




franki1926 said:


> I asked the same question, it's hard to believe that no one from this forum is attending


----------



## Boatboy24

franki1926 said:


> I asked the same question, it's hard to believe that no one from this forum is attending




I gave it very serious consideration, but only because I live 20 miles away. The $600 early bird registration fee wasn't too hateful by itself. But if you add travel, lodging, boot camps, etc, it is very expensive. Ultimately, I decided I could buy a lot of wine stuff for $600 and would prefer to do that.


----------



## franki1926

so I will ask the question again, Is anyone at the contest now ?????


----------



## bchilders

I can understand the cost factor but what you can't get online is the face to face fellowship and feed back from sharing your wine. We had a great time and made some new friends. There was a lot of great information and I thank conference value is fare. The lodging is high for sure and travel is what it is.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack

I am beginning to think they punish those who enter the comp but dont attend by delaying posting the results, after all the judging has been done for months, all they have to do is upload a pdf and add a link, anyone could do that even after a lot of wine  WVMJ


----------



## ibglowin

Results are posted now.

2014 WineMaker Competition Results


----------



## ibglowin

3111 Entries at $25 a pop…….

They took in close to $78,000 just in wine entry fees!


----------



## WVMountaineerJack

I thought the judging was bad last year, apparently many people also did as they dropped from 4500 entries to 3100. I would have thought they would be expanding the numner of entrants. WMM might need to take a little looksie as to why they lost 30% of the entries. I know we used to pull golds and silvers, I hope we are making better wines but this past 2 years have been brutal. Maybe WMT should host that guy out in Walnut Grove to give an online talk about how to metal in the WMM contest, he has got it figured out in just about every category, I think he did an interview in WMM and said his secret was to use really good fruit. Congrats all who metaled and hoping we can read the feedback notes this year  WVMJ


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> 3111 Entries at $25 a pop…….
> 
> They took in close to $78,000 just in wine entry fees!



This is true but how many judges were there? They had to cover there travel, lodging and meals.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack

Plus they lost 1400 entries x25 from last year right? I thought maybe the judges had more time to taste each entry since there were so many fewer ones right  That might be a good thing or a bad thing! WVMJ


----------



## Runningwolf

Folks, I would not get your hopes up for the notes. With as many entries they get they are tasting and jotting down scores, probably not so much writing notes. Your best comments will come from your spouse and people that ask/desire your wine. I am not talking about Skeeter Pee, DB or kit wines that are hard to screw up but I am talking about wine you crafted from juice or scratch.


----------



## tonyt

Looks like it's a silver and two bronze for me. My RJS Super Tuscan struck out. It's a double gold in my house. HAHAHA.


----------



## franki1926

I got two Bronze medals for my Port and Moscato. It's my first time entering this one. 

I have two take aways :

1. seems like there were way more kit winners then traditional grape/juice. Not sure how I feel about this. I have nothing against Kits and have made a few, but I think that they should be in different classes

2. Customer Service, it would have been nice for them to say that they were going post the results the day after the contest instead of having everyone guessing.


----------



## Runningwolf

Congratulations to all WMT medal winners!!


----------



## franki1926

I can't believe I got my medals yesterday, that was quick


----------



## bchilders

Congrats on the medals. I got my judging notes yesterday and while the scores were consistent the notes were not.


----------



## tonyt

bchilders said:


> Congrats on the medals. I got my judging notes yesterday and while the scores were consistent the notes were not.



I can't say the same. On one entry my scores were 17, 10.5 and 05. Can you believe a FIVE. I would prefer a ZERO. I think someone would not have accepted a 12 point spread. All subjectivity considered one of those two judges was either over opinionated or under qualified.


----------



## Chateau Joe

My Amarone' made from M&M California juice pail won a bronze.


----------



## seth8530

Honestly, I enjoy getting medals and all... But I would rather have good feedback. I do not think this competition is for me. I have also noticed that most of the winners are kit wines... A very sound majority infact......

Congrats to all winners!


----------



## franki1926

Seth, i noticed the same thing. I am sorry I know kits have come along way but I can't see them consistently beating out juice in this contest.


----------



## seth8530

Right, but at the same time I think it is a bit of a stretch to say the comp is intentionally tilted in the Kit's favor.. ( however, it does not take too much imagination to see how that could be beneficial for WMM...) Perhaps a vast majority of all entrants are kits and thus lots of the high quality kits win or something... Perhaps that or the judges are looking for traits that the kits just so happen to be very good at delivering,. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## vernsgal

I think sometimes it's easier to tweak a kit to win a contest than to make from scratch. IMO ( take note I have never entered a contest  )


----------

